# [D&D][3.5][Online][Offline] Looking for one player to join D&D 3.5 campaign in Aurora, Colorado



## rvaessen (Sep 13, 2020)

I am currently lookin for *TWO* new players in the Southeast Aurora/Denver area (Near the Aurora reservoir). About that: While our campaign has ’temporarily’ moved online (using Roll20 and Discord), we’re hoping to eventually move back to the real world table (in SE Aurora) as soon as possible, so I’m only recruiting players who are able to commute to/from the SE Aurora area.

The campaign is version 3.5 D&D, Forgotten Realms, with some house rules. If you'd like to get some idea of how I run the campaign / how it's going so far, visit my personal web site: <Rob's World! 3E D&D Campaign> (p.s. I'm not selling anything). The D&D/FRP materials should give you some insight into my campaign/DM'ing style. I don't use all the house rules listed at my web site (I am using the ones listed in the 3rd edition sections). See: <https://www.robsworld.org/3ehsrls.pdf> for all the house rules.

The current campaign (the setting/house rules/environment) has been running (with a few restarts) since Jan 1st, 2003, and we’ve recently (Oct/Nov of 2019) re-set the campaign; starting over with 1st level characters. The character’s didn’t all die in a massive DM killing spree; we decided to retire the 12th level characters and start over with new ones. The higher level characters take considerably more maintenance; combat takes longer, and there are fewer adventuring opportunities ahead of them. This is an excellent opportunity to get in on the beginning of a new series of adventures in our campaign. We’ve already got a core group of players assembled, but now there’s room for *TWO* more players. Note that our campaign has a long arc. Don't expect advancement after every/every other session. It usually takes more than a year to complete an adventure.

The campaign runs/meets (online using Discord and Roll20) every other Saturday, from 1600-2200. No evil play/characters permitted - Our campaign is looking for Heroes, not opportunists and villains. We’re looking for players who are willing to play within a group social setting - It’s Face-To-Face D&D (well it used to be - Damn COVID!), not an MMORPG. We appreciate collaboration, role-playing, and the sharing of ideas. (Our next meeting is 17 Oct, 2020).

If you're interested in joining our 3.5 edition Forgotten realms campaign (adults only please), please send me an email (mailto: gamers [at] robsworld.org). With one new player the group will consist of seven players and one DM (me).


----------



## rvaessen (Oct 13, 2020)

rvaessen said:


> I am currently lookin for *TWO* new players in the Southeast Aurora/Denver area (Near the Aurora reservoir). About that: While our campaign has ’temporarily’ moved online (using Roll20 and Discord), we’re hoping to eventually move back to the real world table (in SE Aurora) as soon as possible, so I’m only recruiting players who are able to commute to/from the SE Aurora area.
> 
> The campaign is version 3.5 D&D, Forgotten Realms, with some house rules. If you'd like to get some idea of how I run the campaign / how it's going so far, visit my personal web site: <Rob's World! 3E D&D Campaign> (p.s. I'm not selling anything). The D&D/FRP materials should give you some insight into my campaign/DM'ing style. I don't use all the house rules listed at my web site (I am using the ones listed in the 3rd edition sections). See: <https://www.robsworld.org/3ehsrls.pdf> for all the house rules.
> 
> ...



Not to 'bump' my post, but things have changed man. I've got news. I'm now (as of 12 Oct, 2020) looking for TWO players to join our D&D 3.5 campaign.


----------

